# Allotment spider ID



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, a friend of mine found this spider in amongst his strawberries and wondered if I could ID it. Unfortunately I was a bit stumped by it, I thought maybe an orb weaver, but the legs don't look right for that to me. Any ideas?









Cheers


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

About the size of a 50p apparently too


----------

